# Cylinder tank



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone own or have any info on cylinder tanks? Most that I have seen are very tall but not very wide.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

: http://reefbuilders.com/2007/04/23/aquadom-the-worlds-largest-cylindrical-saltwater-aquarium/


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice. Dont think it will fit in my livingroom however lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

But it was only 13 million Euros to build! Give it a few months and I'm sure it'll be affordable


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Now thats a weekend water change nightmare if I ever saw one lol


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

1200assassin,

*FYI: your mailbox is FULL!* I tried to reply to your pm but got bounced! LOL. You need to delete some of your received and *SENT* PMs.


----------

